# Little Min aka Minnie



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Well it seems like all the ill wishes and negative thoughts had an effect. Little Min died on Sunday morning. On Saturday night she was playing and eating as usual, but when I got up on Sunday morning, she was comatose and cold. Within half an hour of finding her like that, she passed away. 
RIP Minnie, you only lived for 5 weeks but your little body hadn't the strength to resist all the evil wishes directed towards you all.
May those same negative thoughts and ill wishes be returned 3 fold to the senders.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Well it seems like all the ill wishes and negative thoughts had an effect. Little Min died on Sunday morning. On Saturday night she was playing and eating as usual, but when I got up on Sunday morning, she was comatose and cold. Within half an hour of finding her like that, she passed away.
> RIP Minnie, you only lived for 5 weeks but your little body hadn't the strength to resist all the evil wishes directed towards you all.
> May those same negative thoughts and ill wishes be returned 3 fold to the senders.


Awwwww pam hun no 

poor lil minnie least she had a wonderful 5 wks with you hun and she knew she was loved by you an others too 

RIP lil girl :flrt:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

So sorry to hear about the pup.

RIP

Neil & Debra


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Well it seems like all the ill wishes and negative thoughts had an effect. Little Min died on Sunday morning. On Saturday night she was playing and eating as usual, but when I got up on Sunday morning, she was comatose and cold. Within half an hour of finding her like that, she passed away.
> RIP Minnie, you only lived for 5 weeks but your little body hadn't the strength to resist all the evil wishes directed towards you all.
> May those same negative thoughts and ill wishes be returned 3 fold to the senders.


omg am so sorry fenwoman. R.I.P minnie.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

R.I.P little one


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

sorry she died  RIP min...must have been something physically wrong and it just wasn't meant to be..will you be getting her PM ?


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Aw thats a shame. Poor puppy I hope she didn't suffer.


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Well it seems like all the ill wishes and negative thoughts had an effect. Little Min died on Sunday morning. On Saturday night she was playing and eating as usual, but when I got up on Sunday morning, she was comatose and cold. Within half an hour of finding her like that, she passed away.
> RIP Minnie, you only lived for 5 weeks but your little body hadn't the strength to resist all the evil wishes directed towards you all.
> May those same negative thoughts and ill wishes be returned 3 fold to the senders.


 
RIP poor little min,

i dont actually think anyone wished her any harm & im pretty sure there were no eveil wishes from anyone


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

poor minnie,  totally gutted for you fen, if you need us hun, we only on the end of msn


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> poor minnie,  totally gutted for you fen, if you need us hun, we only on the end of msn


 What with losing her so quickly and having to have my Mr Wiggins PTS this morning, I am a bit raw. I couldn't even speak to my son when he phoned earlier because I was crying so much. It's been a totally crap couple of days to be honest.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> What with losing her so quickly and having to have my Mr Wiggins PTS this morning, I am a bit raw. I couldn't even speak to my son when he phoned earlier because I was crying so much. It's been a totally crap couple of days to be honest.


 
awwww nooo!! what a shit couple of days fen, i really dont have anythin to say to make it better so i wont even try to but we thinkin of you


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

so sorry Pam, hugs to you xxxx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pam Im so sorry RIP Mr Wiggins and RIP Minnie. At least they had the best life ever with you. Im so so sorry Big Hugs


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

sorry to here about mr wiggins too. R.I.P.


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

Poor little girl, you gave her the best you could and in her short life she was loved, thats the most important thing.

RIP Minnie
RIP Mr Wiggins

Lorraine


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

No-one wished anything bad on Minnie. RIP Minnie!


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

so sorry for your loss x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I couldn't believe it when I saw this thread - so soon after Mr Wiggins! You must be devastated!

So sorry it didn't work out for little Minnie, but it obviously just wasn't meant to be. Like you said you always felt her siblings realised that something wasn't just quite right with her.

RIP Minnie and commisserations Fen!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

R.I.P Mr Wiggins and Minnie. Thinking of you Pam


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Aww no Im so sorry to here of your losses fenwoman.
R.I.P Minnie
R.I.P Mr Wiggins
xxxx
eace:


----------



## brella-owul (Apr 6, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your double bereavement - big hugs to you x

RIP your darlings.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> No-one wished anything bad on Minnie. RIP Minnie!


 That's the thing with ill wishing. Your spite and negative energies were directed at me personally. It worked and I was hurt. If you ill wish someone, you have no control over what effects it has.In this case, the only way to hurt me personally is to harm one of my animals. Nothing else would affect me. And yes, I believe in positive and negative energy. My aunt is a white witch and has practiced the craft all of her life.

The thing with ill wishing is that 'what goes around, comes around' and you get it back severalfold.

So I believe that although you never wished little Min any harm, your bad energy directed at me caused her death.
Still what goes around comes around and there is no need for me personally to put the mockers on you as your bad vibes are returned naturally.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

To everyone who offered condolences, I thank you. Kind thoughts help to heal. Luckily, overnight there was a massive thaw. I shall be burying Mr Wiggins and Minnie together this afternoon. Ursa and Chalky will help me to dig.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hope it all goes well this morning. At least Mr Wiggins will be there to look after little Minnie. RIP to both of you. You couldnt have been loved by anyone more. More Big Hugs to you Pam.

I too believe in Positive and Negative Energy, my Grandmother was a Medium.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I too believe in Positive and Negative Energy, my Grandmother was a Medium.


And me!


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Im so sorry for your loss's Fenwoman, tis so sad  I working on my energy levels the now or im trying to. Im aiming for calm assertive but usually im just so stressed.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss








I'm glad she had five weeks full of love with you. Such a shame it couldnt of been a lifetimes worth.
She was indeed a special little girl.
I hope the others grow big and strong and would love to know and see how there getting on.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh Fenny, Im so sorry for your losses, Im at a loss for words you must be devestated, Hugs from all of us :grouphug: 

RIP Little Minnie & Mr Wiggins, may the angels look after you x


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh God i am so very sorry, Pam. I hope your heart eases soon. 

RIP Minnie. Tiny baby, sleep well xxx


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> To everyone who offered condolences, I thank you. Kind thoughts help to heal. Luckily, overnight there was a massive thaw. I shall be burying Mr Wiggins and Minnie together this afternoon. Ursa and Chalky will help me to dig.


oh bless thats so sweet i know we have not always seen eye to eye but i really do feel for you


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> oh bless thats so sweet i know we have not always seen eye to eye but i really do feel for you


not everyone can see eye to eye 100%of the time. thats impossible. once again am so sorry for your loss. i only ever saw her picture, but the wee lass touched my heart.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

youll notice none of the people that posted negative things have posted on this thread. im so sorry for your loss  poor little minnie  RIP


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Hope it all goes well this morning. At least Mr Wiggins will be there to look after little Minnie. RIP to both of you. You couldnt have been loved by anyone more. More Big Hugs to you Pam.
> 
> *I too believe in Positive and Negative Energy, my Grandmother was a Medium.*




sorry for ur loss fenwoman, i to have had a quite a few losses in the past 2 weeks just havnt brodcasted it.

yes so do i to a certain degree my great grandmother that is no longer with us was, was a fortune teller, medium what ever u want to call it. maybe if this is what people belive for the pups death then it could also be due to what fenwoman calls 'comin around', then it could be a cause of the negitive energy she puts out in posts n pms (which i have received) and could have come round on her.

how ever in this case i think the pups death was due to ill health dont know what but a pm would determine that, its not for me to say as i am no vet, but am sure the pm would find the cause of death n it wouldnt be negative energy. 

i shall leave the thread now as its not a place to argue, u may say what u like about me n *i shall not respond* due to respect for the pup that is no longer with us. some may say i shouldnt have posted but everyone is allowed there say n opinions n i feel althought no names have been said some posts are aimed at myself n people i know, when all people had were concerns about the breedin of the bitches n health issues.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> [/b]
> 
> sorry for ur loss fenwoman, i to have had a quite a few losses in the past 2 weeks just havnt brodcasted it.


I didn't ;broadcast' it as you so nicely put it. Since I posted a picture of her and spoke about her only a couple of days before, and people had asked for more photos, I decided they should know she had died.



> yes so do i to a certain degree my great grandmother that is no longer with us was, was a fortune teller, medium what ever u want to call it. maybe if this is what people belive for the pups death then it could also be due to what fenwoman calls 'comin around', then it could be a cause of the negitive energy she puts out in posts n pms (which i have received) and could have come round on her.


Excuse me? What PM's exactly since I have had you on 'ignore' for the last several weeks. I have not been directly spiteful or personal to anyone. I have voiced an opinion and I have the right to do so. I'm not getting into the whole 'you said it first' thing with you or anyone. I put out no negative energy because I know what it can do. Apart from a very few people, I have no emotional feelings for anyone on here. I certainly don't hate anyone and I'd have to hate someone to want to ill wish them.



> how ever in this case i think the pups death was due to ill health dont know what but a pm would determine that, its not for me to say as i am no vet, but am sure the pm would find the cause of death n it wouldnt be negative energy.


 as you say, you aren't a vet. you never saw her nor knew anything about her. A PM will achieve precisely nothing. She was 5 weeks old and full of life and ate and played like the others did, until some point on Saturday night. 



> i shall leave the thread now as its not a place to argue, u may say what u like about me n *i shall not respond* due to respect for the pup that is no longer with us. some may say i shouldnt have posted but everyone is allowed there say n opinions n i feel althought no names have been said some posts are aimed at myself n people i know, when all people had were concerns about the breedin of the bitches n health issues.


That lot was a load of contradictions. You won't argue out of respect, but you thought you'd post because you are entitled to voice your opinion?:whistling2:

Since I mentioned no names nor made direct reference to anyone, what makes you think that anything was directed at you? Feeling guilty?
For my own peace of mind, I shall put you in the rubbish bin again as personally, I don't want to read any of your posts. You get right up my nose with your silly twittering on about what your mum does, and what your mum has. Do you live completely in her shadow and have no life of your own?


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Not everything is all about you, Mrsdirtydozen. Even though you think it is...


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I didn't ;broadcast' it as you so nicely put it. Since I posted a picture of her and spoke about her only a couple of days before, and people had asked for more photos, I decided they should know she had died.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with all due respect fenwoman so does everyone else
which is all this was about in the first place and this whole charade has become ridiculous.. no ones going to agree no matter how much further the discussion goes on...shame that poor minnies thread had to be tarnished with this..i hope the problem that caused her death (i dont believe in negative energy over a forum killing a puppy, if so a lot more pets would be dead i fear with the amount of bad feeling atm,,again my opinion and wont mean jack to anyone who feels otherwise)

lets get back on track with the thread

R.I.P Minnie


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> That lot was a load of contradictions. You won't argue out of respect, but you thought you'd post because you are entitled to voice your opinion?:whistling2:
> 
> Since I mentioned no names nor made direct reference to anyone, what makes you think that anything was directed at you? Feeling guilty?
> For my own peace of mind, I shall put you in the rubbish bin again as personally, I don't want to read any of your posts. You get right up my nose with your silly twittering on about what your mum does, and what your mum has. Do you live completely in her shadow and have no life of your own?


Mrs DD has nothing to feel guilty about. As was said, if negative vibes was the cause of death, then you must be a serial killer!

And what is wrong with Mrs DD being proud of her mum & what she does? When I have kids, I hope they are like Mrs DD & show the same awe for me!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

again im so sorry 
sleep well little one.
and Mr wiggins.
i hope your big black ball off fluffyness helps you out!! 
its so cold out there, i had to burry a gecko this week and i could dig a hole 
my cats woudlnt help me!!!

newho ..
sleep well


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Having just lost my beloved dog after nearly 14 years of devotion from her, I'm truly sorry for your loss. 
With her not growing properly, a PM would maybe show the cause of her fading, whether she had congenital problems, so I'm surprised you didn't have one done.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Mrs DD has nothing to feel guilty about. As was said, if negative vibes was the cause of death, then you must be a serial killer!
> 
> And what is wrong with Mrs DD being proud of her mum & what she does? When I have kids, I hope they are like Mrs DD & show the same awe for me!


 Well said. what has happened is awfull for anyone, but wouldnt you think that the firm beleif that bad feelings bring the death of pets that people would strive to be nicer to people ?yet the offhand nasty coments still happen time and again , some folk should think about how and what they write reguarding others and their pets and try to deflect the bad luck that comes with negative vibe. So remember folks be nice , post with tact and caring for the owner(some dont like off handed nasty coments and retaliate ) as well as the animal , dont cause bad feelings or all your animals will die of the negativity felt by others....... Its well noticed on here that some folk just cant resist having a go no matter what the origional thread is about ....


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I didn't ;broadcast' it as you so nicely put it. Since I posted a picture of her and spoke about her only a couple of days before, and people had asked for more photos, I decided they should know she had died.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she sent me pms saying i was a foul mouthed little boy because i said the word...crap... :O oh no...but a simple search shows that she has said it many a time or two...but, she's allowed to say crap because shes an adult and im a child so cant. yes, she contradicts her self a hell of a lot...and although mrs dd probably didnt cause the death, she was deffinitly rude and upsetting, saying a deformed platypus looked healthier than little min, which is out of order to be honest, do you think fenny wanted min to die? or be the small one? mrs dd sould deffinitly have that comment on her consience.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

luke123 said:


> she sent me pms saying i was a foul mouthed little boy because i said the word...crap... :O oh no...but a simple search shows that she has said it many a time or two...but, she's allowed to say crap because shes an adult and im a child so cant. yes, she contradicts her self a hell of a lot...and although mrs dd probably didnt cause the death, she was deffinitly rude and upsetting, saying a deformed platypus looked healthier than little min, which is out of order to be honest, do you think fenny wanted min to die? or be the small one? mrs dd sould deffinitly have that comment on her consience.


Actually, that Platypus wasn't deformed! It was just rough looking! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Actually, that Platypus wasn't deformed! It was just rough looking! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i think id look rough after being that end of a taxidermist visit


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

tbh why on earth are people moaning bitching and fighting.. its a bloody r.i.p thread. leave it.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> tbh why on earth are people moaning bitching and fighting.. its a bloody r.i.p thread. leave it.


Then shouldn't it be in the RIP section?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Then shouldn't it be in the RIP section?


in the cat section, domestic pets etc..
everyone here seems to be friends, its kinda a close nit community! lol a little like the shellled area. i put pics here so do many others.. not in the picture section for example..
many r..i.p threads in this section.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

RIP Minnie 



luke123 said:


> she sent me pms saying i was a foul mouthed little boy because i said the word...crap... :O oh no...but a simple search shows that she has said it many a time or two...*but, she's allowed to say crap because shes an adult and im a child so cant*. yes, she contradicts her self a hell of a lot...and although mrs dd probably didnt cause the death, she was deffinitly rude and upsetting, saying a deformed platypus looked healthier than little min, which is out of order to be honest, do you think fenny wanted min to die? or be the small one? mrs dd sould deffinitly have that comment on her consience.


So you dont get that on a daily basis? I thought that was normal :bash::lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Actually, that Platypus wasn't deformed! It was just rough looking! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


And a wee bit dead......


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> tbh why on earth are people moaning bitching and fighting.. its a bloody r.i.p thread. leave it.


Totally agree with you Gina.

Irrespective of what anyone thinks of Fenny, this is an RIP thread because she is grieving the loss of a little puppy who never had a life -it's not the place to come on and bitch at people! 

I sat last night and read the puppy pictures thread, which thankfully was closed and I was just appalled at the personal stuff that was on there that had nothing to do with the subject at all!

There are a lot of immature 'adults' on this forum, who seem to delight in having a go at the younger members, who make mistakes that are easy for younger people to do! They're the ones who need to grow up, not the younger members!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Well said Eileena and Gina


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

I am very sorry for the loss of little Minnie. Sleep well little one. xx


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

sorry to hear of your sad loss  RIP little one x


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Very sad loss Fenwoman xx How are the rest of the litter getting on?

Jo


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> Very sad loss Fenwoman xx How are the rest of the litter getting on?
> 
> Jo


 Fine thanks.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> Totally agree with you Gina.
> 
> Irrespective of what anyone thinks of Fenny, this is an RIP thread because she is grieving the loss of a little puppy who never had a life -it's not the place to come on and bitch at people!
> 
> ...


Don't talk about Fenwoman like that! 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Colin do you actually realise what your doing, everyones opinion on you is dropping the more immature, sadistic childish and the more you act like a dick doesn't get you anywhere at all and to be hoenst I think you know that, but then again, it looks like ive been completely wrong about you so far..


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

i dont think he realises how much of an idiot hes making out of himself. this is a thread for and animal that hs passed away, and all he seems to care about is kicking fenny whilst shes down! has he even said sorry for your loss?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Don't talk about Fenwoman like that!
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Sadly you've just proved what I said. You and Mrs DD seemed to just want to have a go at everyone who posted on the other thread and now you're bringing the same personal childish level to this thread too - you do so seriously need to grow up!!

It's interesting that the very same "younger member" who Mrs DD was really having a go at on the other thread in such a pathetic childish way, seems to have a more mature outlook than both of you!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Colin do you actually realise what your doing, everyones opinion on you is dropping the more immature, sadistic childish and the more you act like a dick doesn't get you anywhere at all and to be hoenst I think you know that, but then again, it looks like ive been completely wrong about you so far..


 :lol2: hey don't worry. I can't see anything he posts in any case as he is on my ignore list.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> :lol2: hey don't worry. I can't see anything he posts in any case as he is on my ignore list.


Haha, to be honest I dont blame you, hes lost so much respect that i had for him of late, and im sure with alot of other people too!:whip:

Im too nosy to put people on ignore


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

luke123 said:


> i dont think he realises how much of an idiot hes making out of himself. this is a thread for and animal that hs passed away, and all he seems to care about is kicking fenny whilst shes down! *has he even said sorry for your loss?*


Erm, yes actually! See my first post in this thread!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Aww Fenny (am I okay to call you Pam ) I am so, so sorry about little Min  and send my condolences for you on both the loss of her and Mr Wiggles.

R.I.P Little ones, have fun over the rainbow bridge xxx


----------

